# Azalea the Hyena



## Faunosaurus (Mar 1, 2016)

What's up people and/or animals? This is my fursona. Take all this infor with a grain of salt, since it tends to change up fro time to time :U 

While she's been "around" for a long time, she hasn't had any artwork until the last year or so. You can find a few of those at the bottom!

---

Name: Azalea Adhheyin
Age: 23
Sex: Female (Possibly Herm in some situations, cause Hyenas are cray cray :y)
Species: _Crocuta crocuta _(Also known as the spotted hyena or laughing hyena)
Height: 9'3" (Currently. It changes a bit according to my interests.)
Weight: 349 lbs.

---

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Light purple short fur. Has vibrant yellow hair.
- Markings: Darker purple spots and streaks on fur.
- Eye color: Slightly deeper yellow than hair, with a bit of orange.
- Other features: Paw pads and claws are same color as hair and eyes. Her legs and feet area mixture halfway between animal and human, like her hands.

Behavior and Personality: Adventurous, teasing, very affectionate and fiercely protective.

Skills: Can beat your ass, knows how to run a business surprisingly well for having never gone to college.

Weaknesses: Despite being fast for her size, she's still considered a bit slow.

Likes: People who are rad.
Dislikes: People who aren't rad.

History: (I HAVEN'T DECIDED YET I'M SORRY OMG. But she did have an abusive relationship with her step-dad and his kids, which is why she hates them all.)

---

Clothing/Personal Style: Depends on the day for work clothes, but likes comfortable and loose clothes otherwise.
Picture: (At bottom)

Goal:
Profession: Business woman / Fitness instructor (She owns a gym meant for larger people)
Personal quote: "You have to ask yourself one question when coming to me for help: will I give a shit?"
Theme song: She likes interesting and groovy electronic music.

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fhaywyre%2Fi-am-you


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fskiesrec%2Fweather-control-seaside
Birthdate: July 24th
Star sign: Leo

Favorite food: Raw red meat.
Favorite drink: Milk (Non-alcoholic) Fireball whiskey (Alcoholic)
Favorite location: Her favorites change depending on where she is. She loves places that are pretty and different from what she's used to.
Favorite weather: Sunny and hot as fuck.
Favorite color: Orange.

Least liked food: Stuff that isn't raw red meat :y
Least liked drink: Soda
Least liked location: Her step-dad's house. (For reasons.)
Least liked weather: Snowy or dreary.

Favorite person: Herself. (Probably her best friend.)
Least liked person: Also herself.
Friends: Who knows.
Relations: Single. Has mother and brother. Disowned step-dad and his children.
Enemies: Step-dad.
Significant other: None.
Orientation: Pansexual.

PICS!!!!





There are naughty versions of this pic elsewhere ;y By Slugbox.





This was the first picture of her! By Gullacass, or ressy on FA.





Night time o3o By Vaigh.

There are a few others I'd like to include but can't find them ATM.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 1, 2016)

Holy Hell she is a beaut even for this Eldritch Demi-Horror. I would love to take that to dinner XD Great design and profile. She has my interest for sure~


----------



## Faunosaurus (Mar 1, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> Holy Hell she is a beaut even for this Eldritch Demi-Horror. I would love to take that to dinner XD Great design and profile. She has my interest for sure~


Thanks! I like her too o3o


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 1, 2016)

She happen to be untaken? ;D


----------



## Faunosaurus (Mar 4, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> She happen to be untaken? ;D


Well yes technically. But she doesn't really want a serious relationship.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 5, 2016)

Faunosaurus said:


> Well yes technically. But she doesn't really want a serious relationship.


Hah, Wasn't even a consideration, Not really looking to marry anyone or anything otherwise I would be a whole lot less forward with people, let alone to a fursona (As in I don't even know the gender of the owner so I just initially take the fursona as a whole different entity). Hehe, I just wanted to know what would've been the chances of even being able to flirt with this Hyena cutey without just looking like a tactless dunce.


----------



## Faunosaurus (Mar 6, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> Hah, Wasn't even a consideration, Not really looking to marry anyone or anything otherwise I would be a whole lot less forward with people, let alone to a fursona (As in I don't even know the gender of the owner so I just initially take the fursona as a whole different entity). Hehe, I just wanted to know what would've been the chances of even being able to flirt with this Hyena cutey without just looking like a tactless dunce.


She's usually okay with casual flirting, but if they get a bit too forward they get shut down fast. And if they get persistent, well... hopefully that doesn't happen to them.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 6, 2016)

Faunosaurus said:


> She's usually okay with casual flirting, but if they get a bit too forward they get shut down fast. And if they get persistent, well... hopefully that doesn't happen to them.


Daww, Well, I'll be sure to know my boundaries when I see them.  With that said! You think she's be up for a Drink or two bought for her? ;D I mean, hell since she likes raw red meat, as a fragmente Eldritch anomaly, I supply bleeding meat masses from the unfortunate sentience for days. XD But.. first a drink?


----------



## Faunosaurus (Mar 6, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> Daww, Well, I'll be sure to know my boundaries when I see them.  With that said! You think she's be up for a Drink or two bought for her? ;D I mean, hell since she likes raw red meat, as a fragmente Eldritch anomaly, I supply bleeding meat masses from the unfortunate sentience for days. XD But.. first a drink?


If you're asking for an RP, I'm not too sure. While I do RP a lot, it's not with her, and I don't think I've built her up enough to be very comfortable roleplaying her yet.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 7, 2016)

Faunosaurus said:


> If you're asking for an RP, I'm not too sure. While I do RP a lot, it's not with her, and I don't think I've built her up enough to be very comfortable roleplaying her yet.


I was originally speaking hypothetical but a short RP wouldve been a fun idea. But, I get it, dont worry lol comfort is important to just about anything in my own opinion. While Im pretty much into RP in general I certainly dont like to push it on anyone at all.


----------

